# Tool Talk > Machines >  Stone cutting machine - video

## Jon

Stone cutting machine. Can also cut toes. Labeled "stone quarry cutting Malta". 98-second video:





Previously:

diamond wire stone cutting robot
Marble gang saw GIF
Rock grinder heavy equipment - GIF

----------

bukwessul (Nov 4, 2017),

gunsgt1863 (Nov 6, 2017),

Komo (May 13, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Nov 4, 2017),

NortonDommi (Nov 4, 2017),

ranald (Oct 3, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 3, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 4, 2017)

----------


## NortonDommi

My Dad made me work in factory's during school holidays so I would understand why a Trade was so important, watching this brought back some memories and makes me so glad I listened to Dad.

----------

rlm98253 (Oct 3, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 4, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 27, 2022)

----------


## bukwessul

Always wondered how they did that. Thanks!

----------


## Ralphxyz

What is the "stone"?? I cannot imagine a natural stone slab that big.

Ralph

----------


## Jon

Are they inside of a quarry? Check out this photo from the Wikipedia article on Limestone. Labeled "Cutting limestone blocks at a quarry in Gozo, Malta":

----------


## Frank S

> What is the "stone"?? I cannot imagine a natural stone slab that big.
> 
> Ralph



Ralph you would have to visit Malta to really get a visual concept of the size of the stone there, but this may help you get a small conceptual idea 
Malta and the Limestone Heritage

----------


## Jon

Giant granite saw.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

gunsgt1863 (May 14, 2018),

PJs (May 14, 2018),

Seedtick (May 14, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Now That's a saw! But I don't think you can get blades at the big box stores.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frank S

> Now That's a saw! But I don't think you can get blades at the big box stores.



OH it would be in a big box alright. Not the store the crate it would be shipped in, the wife told me I can't have one. Imagine that.

----------


## rossbotics

I made the blades

Doug

----------

PJs (May 31, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> I made the blades
> 
> Doug



LOL!! I thought they had that surgical look to them...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ranald

There are really large saws on excavators (about 40 ton if my memory serves me right) in a quarry near Helidon Qld. The amount of dust from cutting sand stone is unbelievable. They would need air con with good filters & i bet the engines have a series of prefilters as well. They use quite a lot of explosives there & a government controlled explosive store is nearby. Used to be the main store for australia in the 70's.

----------

